

Palantir co-founder accused of sexually assaulting then-Stanford student - morisy
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2015/01/28/palantir-co-founder-joe-lonsdale-04-accused-of-sexual-assaulting-then-stanford-student

======
morisy
And his full statement in response to allegations:

[http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/254035158](http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/254035158)

